# Little green bugs



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I got these little green bugs in my aquarium with my crystal red shrimps. They have been there for a little while and don't seem to be hurting the shrimps. They are a little bigger than the size of a period on a computer. Maybe a bold period.

* . *
Yeah about that size.

They like to crawl around on the glass under water. Anyone got any idea what they are?


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

Howdy,

I have those as well  They are some sort of copepod or ostracod . . . I am not sure which one. They don't hurt anything. They basically like to eat the algae/film that is deposited on tank glass or plants. Not to a major extent, but that's what they do. They don't hurt livestock. I am also not sure if fish eat them.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------

